# The Shunamite Diet?



## xCrazyPetsx (Apr 28, 2013)

Okay guys I need help! I want to move my rats onto the Shaunamite diet. I know what it is and all but is this a type of Shunamite diet suitable for my rats? They are 6 month old dumbos if that helps.

The diet:
Pets at Home rat nuggets (base food)
Dried mealworms (not many - for protein)
Human cereals (cornflakes/rice krispies/shreddies
Monkey nuts (a small treat)
Curly kale (veg - healthy)

Would this be okay to feed?
Anything else I need to include? Or take away?
Any other types of Shaunamite diet my ratties could have?

Please answer!!
xCrazyPetsx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

You won't need mealworms as you have protein in the nuggets.

What about adding some mixed bird seeds?

Make sure that the human cereals are low in salt and sugar! Named brands are quite high in these so supermarkets own brands or basics are best.

This is how I make my SD up

6 scoops Harrison's rabbit banana brunch
2 scoops mixed human cereals
1 scoop burns chicken and rice dog food
1 scoop mixed seeds (pumpkin,sunflower,safflower,hemp seeds,oats,buckwheat,dried corn,linseed,etc

They get that everyday.

Then at night they get a variety of fresh I.e kale,apples,pears,banana,carrot,broccoli,mixed leafy salad,blueberries,strawberries,chicken,potatoe,dry or cooked pasta,eggs,cooked veg,fish,pizza,shepherds pie,rice etc.
Now that's not everything all at once but 3-4 items I give per night in a bowl.


----------



## xCrazyPetsx (Apr 28, 2013)

blade100 said:


> You won't need mealworms as you have protein in the nuggets.
> 
> What about adding some mixed bird seeds?
> 
> ...


So @blade100 the diet that I originally sad would be fine but without the mealworms and adding some mixed bird seeds in with it?

Thanks for your help,
xCrazyPetsx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeh should be fine


----------



## xCrazyPetsx (Apr 28, 2013)

blade100 said:


> Yeh should be fine


@blade100 Thank you for your help! Very much appreciated!


----------

